# Got a new MES 40 model 20070211, have questions.



## daveinga (May 7, 2011)

Howdy,

New to the forum and new to smokers.  Based on some online research, I just purchased the MES 40 model 20070211 from Sam's Club.

I've done some reading on the forum and noticed there is apparently a free mod available for my smoker.  I have a 1/2 size chip tray and I've read a few posts and seen people mention a free upgrade full size chip tray available.  I haven't bought meats to smoke yet, so it's going to be a little while before I use it.

Here are some questions I have:

1.  How does one go about getting the upgrade full size chip tray?  I'd like to do an upgrade before I use the smoker when it's still new.  I was an electronic/electro mechanical technician in my past and I know upgrades are much easier performed on new equipment.

2.  Are there any other modifications I should consider doing to improve the unit?  Again, I'd rather upgrade wiring, etc. while the unit is still new.

3.  I'd love to hear of any other improvements I might make to the smoker at this time.

Thank you,

Dave

DaveInGA


----------



## fpnmf (May 7, 2011)

Welcome Dave!!

Lots of MES owners and info!!

 Start at the WIKIs..there is a giant section there on the MES.

Then step on up to the handy dandy search tool up top and put "MES 40" in it and have a great day or two reading the info!!

  Craig


----------



## coloradosmoker (May 7, 2011)

DaveInGA----I bought my masterbuilt 40" same model--20070211 from  Sams end of April after I got mine--you might want to go sam's & get a warranty you have 30 day's to get it I got 3yrs. for $39.00--plus 1 yr. from masterbuilt-that's not bad for a peace of mind  
I called masterbuilt the next day & ask if they had a bigger wood chip tray they sent it right out
I got it Monday free of charge there toll-free number is---1-800-489-1581 it only took 5min. to install
eman--said the spray the inside of smoker with veg. oil or pam sides & top & with the cooking grills
after you clean them to spay with veg. oil too that helps so food doesn't stick to it & then pre-season
the smoker might want to spray cooking grills before you use the smoker the first time
  Ken--Colorado--Smoker


----------



## djm3801 (May 7, 2011)

Same here. Need model and serial number and they sent it right out. Great people.


----------



## fife (May 7, 2011)

First off you are going to love the MES40.

The upgrade is great and it does improve the smoke you get.

I use chunks and they last for quite awhile.

You need to get a therma. with probe to check the temps in the smoker they can be off a much a 30-40 degrees.

I put a folded over piece of foil over the smoke box to even out the heat.

Hope this helps and enjoy your MES.

Feel free to ask me any other questions you may have.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2011)

Sounds like one more happy MES owner!


----------



## daveinga (May 10, 2011)

I followed up on the advice, made the call to the 800 number and have the upgrade kit in route.  I'll remove the metal in the chip holder to fit the new chip tray as well. 

My heating element is a 1200 watt unit.  Anything else I should know about it or should I go ahead and season it, then use it after adding the chip tray mods?

Thanks again,

Dave

DaveInGA


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

Hi Dave,

As a fellow MES 40" owner welcome to the MES Owners Club.

You might want to consider purchasing an AMAZE-N-SMOKER to use with your MES.  They are a great addition and work independently of your built in chip tray...

A lot of us use them, they will allow you to smoke for 6-8 hrs without adding any chips.  If you plan on smoking any cheese or cold smoking of any kind they are a necessity.

:You can find them here. http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12

Most owners that have them wouldn't know what to do without them once they use one.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the MES club & the SMF Dave.

This is not directed at you personally Dave, but I think I should say it to all, even if a few say it's none of my business.

If I was not the first to spread the word on the MES FREE chip burner Retro-fix, I am certainly one of them, so I feel I can say this without crossing any line:

I personally think guys who get a new MES 30 or MES 40, should at least try their smoker out of the box before calling for the FREE mod.

Since MES is doing this as high quality customer service, we should be fair to them too.

I am addressing no one person, but am addressing all current MES owners who tell Newbies about the FREE Mod.

We should do it the way you may have noticed I have been doing----Telling Newbies to try their new MES as is, and call for the Retro-fix if it doesn't smoke properly.

OK, let's hear it----"Who asked you Bear?!?!"

Bear


----------



## gotarace (May 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome to the MES club & the SMF Dave.
> 
> This is not directed at you personally Dave, but I think I should say it to all, even if a few say it's none of my business.
> 
> ...


Great advice Bear...everyone should at least season their smoker to see if their chip tray is working  properly. My smoker had the opposite problem...it burned chips to quickly. With a few small tweaks to my chip pan i have it working the way it should.


----------



## biaviian (May 10, 2011)

I'd have to agree with Bearcarver and gotarace.  I actually had the same issue as Gotarace; mine burn too quickly.


----------



## djm3801 (May 10, 2011)

If it ain't broke....I find that using chips that are damp but not wet work best.Too dry and that may catch fire.


----------



## jetjockey (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello -I am CONFUSED! I live in the Colorado mountains and do a lot of smoking in the Winter.  I have an 'old' smoker that I have decided to replace because it just can't crank-out or maintain the heat any longer, and have decided to buy the MES 40" Digital Model from Sams Club - that is when they get them back in-stock.

I have seen lots of discussion here on this Forum regarding the size of the Heating Elements in the MES 30" and 40" units (650 watt, 800 watt, 1200 watt, etc.).  Many say that the Model (20070810) from Sams Club comes with a 1200 watt element, however can't find that information on Sams website under "Specifications".  So, I called Masterbuilt and they told me that NONE of the models they produce come with a 1200 watt element, NOR do they sell any kind of Mod-kit to upgrade to a 1200 watt element!  Said ALL of there Smokers are built with 500 watt elements ONLY.

I have also researched most of the 'Threads' and Wiki here on this site, including the Wiki MOD to upgrade to the 1200 watt element & wiring.  I am missing something, or is it I am just plain dumb - is there a MES 40" model that comes with a 1200 watt element?  Have other of you been able to get a 1200 watt mod-kit from Masterbuilt? Was the person I spoke to at Masterbuilt blowing smoke up my chimney?

Jerry, In Colorado


----------



## jetjockey (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello All - PLEASE DISREGARD MY LAST POST!!  I just talked to Masterbuilt's "Tech Support" and they ASSURED me that IN-FACT all of their newer models, including the ones that Sams sells, DO HAVE 1200 WATT Elements.  So, not sure who I talked to the first time, but I am now convinced and satisfied they are telling me the right thing.  This last person was VERY knowledgeable and helpful as well.  Thanks Masterbuilt (Jay)!

Jerry, In Colorado


----------

